# Heinrich Finck (1445-1527)



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I have fews piece of mister Finck, this distinguished gentelmen of probable austrian ancestry(since one of a friend friend of mine is austrian and happen to be name Finck).Im lisening to sanctus (from missa sex vocum on O magnum mysterium, his music blews me away just like Heinrich isaac and Antoine Brumel did for me, so pleade someone i need more detail on this master, i want to know more and wikipedia is not a reliable source, quand someone tell me more about this gentelmen output and what available?

Thank you TC menber and have a nice day, your passionated lisener , your pal the profundis

:tiphat:


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I have received a cd from this great sir, lovely disc on cpo records it'S about a missa called Missa Ave praeclara and his scred work great rendition great composer.


----------

